# I hate people



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

It could be worse...way worse.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I also wish I had lights out at my riding arena so I can see but no...my parents say that i would have to save of the money and pay for it myself. Stupid time change


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I hate people too! 
<--- see avatar

LOL


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I sent out an e-mail to the world asking for help decorating the tree in the lobby. Because we live in a country where people have fought hard for many things, religious freedoms being one of them. I chose to be politically correct and called it a Holiday Tree. You would not believe how many attacks I have endured over it.... grumpy!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I sent out an e-mail to the world asking for help decorating the tree in the lobby. Because we live in a country where people have fought hard for many things, religious freedoms being one of them. I chose to be politically correct and called it a Holiday Tree. You would not believe how many attacks I have endured over it.... grumpy!


It is a Christmas tree to me and to hell if anyone wants to say it is not correct or politically correct.

I have as much right to call it what I want as they do in not observing Christmas as per THEIR religion.

I have the same feeling that if you are in an English speaking country and you are in BUSINESS you SPEAK that language...not 10-15 years later telling me can you speak.....(insert any other language here)...

And just because your religion/culture belittles females and you are NOT in your country but mine you do NOT act or treat me as second class when I am talking business in your place of business, either over the phone or in person.

Farmpony...you opened up a BIG can of worms.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Spyder said:


> It is a Christmas tree to me and to hell if anyone wants to say it is not correct or politically correct.
> 
> I have as much right to call it what I want as they do in not observing Christmas as per THEIR religion.
> 
> ...



How'd Farmpony open up a can of worms? Why's it matter what you call a Christmas tree?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahaha yeah not sure how this is going down... But funny post Farm


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate people too. (I am just saying that so Farmpony will like me).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Farmpony, there are a lot of things I'm not crazy about here in the heart of Baptist Land, but I do enjoy the fact that my company has a CHRISTMAS party, we put up a CHRISTMAS tree, and wish everyone Merry CHRISTMAS. 

This area isn't exactly PC, but it sure keeps Christ in Christmas! :wink:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a sign. In my office. Reminding people to *BATHE REGULARLY. *There are people. Many people. In my office. Who do not obey said sign. To say I understand the deep loathing you have for the human race (especially at work) is an understatment.


About the politically correct thing. My bf is Hindi, however he "celebrates" Christmas. Not in the Christian sense, but in that he decorates the house with lights and buys a tree and his whole family gets together and cooks a turkey. With Indian spices. But it's a turkey.
No one in the family gets offended by the word "Christmas", which is nice.

To me what is not "politically correct" is the fact that guy doesn't eat beef and pork because of his religion and in the ******* oasis we live in, he gets _heckled for it._ That to me is just plain rude.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Farmpony, there are a lot of things I'm not crazy about here in the heart of Baptist Land,


Exactly what's wrong with Baptists? :evil:


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Spyder said:


> And just because your religion/culture belittles females and you are NOT in your country but mine you do NOT act or treat me as second class when I am talking business in your place of business, either over the phone or in person.


ooooh, this one. I would hate to see anyone OVERTLY do this to me. I am just flat out combative about this, and I swear, I'd probably beat up some poor sap who belittled me for my gender.


Actually I was cranky one day and chewed the ear off of an Autozone employee that kept asking if I needed help. He was surprised and said at least for HIM, he asks everyone, especially the people looking at the air conditioner refills (apparently they have a problem with "mechanics" refilling systems with leaks and it just spills out all over their parking lot LOL.)


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I sent out an e-mail to the world asking for help decorating the tree in the lobby. Because we live in a country where people have fought hard for many things, religious freedoms being one of them. I chose to be politically correct and called it a Holiday Tree. You would not believe how many attacks I have endured over it.... grumpy!


It has always seemed contradictory to me that fighting for religious freedoms has resulted in the use of the word 'Christmas' being deemed politically incorrect :shock:

It's a Christmas tree, it's the Christmas holidays and the 25th of December is Christmas as far as I'm concerned and I ain't even religious!! Your post made me giggle FP, I hate people sometimes too.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well i have some people that were being a big pain in the rump for a year on a ice fishing board and after making a new account and in the same day the figured out it was me i had to leave. But you all here a great people! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> It is a Christmas tree to me and to hell if anyone wants to say it is not correct or politically correct.
> 
> I have as much right to call it what I want as they do in not observing Christmas as per THEIR religion.
> 
> ...


 
Actually... I work in a government office so when I put Christmas tree in the title, I was told to change it to Holiday tree because we have so many people that freak out about stuff and so I did what I was told and I got yelled at for 2 days now. Dang it, All I wanted was a little bit of help putting up the dang tree!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember in high school we observed Lee-Jackson-King day here... but I think the rest of the US celebrates Martin Luther King jr day....

All I know is we have so many freedoms that our freedoms infringe apon our freedoms...

I have a Christmas tree at my house ...


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I also hate people sometimes. Especially at school. Can we say "immature"? :roll:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When it's this time of year, CHRISTMAS, I just love everyone! :hug:Until you **** me off that is! :evil: Call the tree whatever you want, I am not christian or muslim or any dang religion, and wait til poo-butt or whatever you call the witch, is near the tree and knock it over on her. Or call me & for a fee I can take care of her :twisted:.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry you're feeling like Scrooge, farmpony. Your CHRISTMAS tree looks great! 

I, too hate people sometimes. I much prefer horses to humans, working in the barn full time sure beats the heck out of the corporate grind. I don't miss it AT ALL.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband thinks I'm crazy... I think it has to do with the fact that I just yelled at the guy that's whispering really loud and talking about how he's going to shoot bambi with his stupid gun.

I yelled at him and told him to shut up because he's ugly...(stupid guy on the TV with the magazine and the 308 built and whatever else he's talking about)

OK... I'm a bit of a scrooge today...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

People annoy me. People irritate me. People confuse the hell outta me. This is why I prefer horses


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> OK... I'm a bit of a scrooge today...



taps toe.

I have NOT forgotten about* PERCY*..


*I WANT HIM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I love people, they make me look so awesome bc most of them are such losers!! Kinda like watching Hoarders so my house feels clean! 
Try to enjoy the season. Remind yourself each day one thing you have to be thankful for. Then, when the going gets too rough, spike the eggnog and surf horse porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> i remember in high school we observed lee-jackson-king day here... But i think the rest of the us celebrates martin luther king jr day....
> 
> All i know is we have so many freedoms that our freedoms infringe apon our freedoms...
> 
> I have a christmas tree at my house ...


gorgeous house can i move in with you lol im jealous


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I. Hate. Everything. At. The. Moment. 

On the other hand, good ol' Aunt Flo started her visit here today. May it explains this all?

Thanks FP, that is very therapeutic thread.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Farmpony, there are a lot of things I'm not crazy about here in the heart of Baptist Land, but I do enjoy the fact that my company has a CHRISTMAS party, we put up a CHRISTMAS tree, and wish everyone Merry CHRISTMAS.
> 
> This area isn't exactly PC, but it sure keeps Christ in Christmas! :wink:


Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> taps toe.
> 
> I have NOT forgotten about* PERCY*..
> 
> ...


 
_Um. Let me think about it._








*NO.*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> _um. Let me think about it._
> 
> *no.*


*
ppppppppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttt*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

must be a private joke. Percy?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> must be a private joke. Percy?



Percy is the only carrot ever taken from me and by Farmpony when I was not looking.

She stole him saying I was negligent but she swiped him when I was not looking.

Then she show me his poor body all bronzed and teased me saying she eat him and put him in a pie.

She is known as* MEAN *old Farmpony !!!

So you can see how mean she is...she won't even give him back so I can give him a proper burial.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> must be a private joke. Percy?


 
Spyder is just upset because I had to remove a carrot from her home. You see, not only am I a mod, but I am a member of the CPS (Carrot Protective Services)...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Spyder is just upset because I had to remove a carrot from her home. You see, not only am I a mod, but I am a member of the CPS (Carrot Protective Services)...



Admit it..you STOLE him. He was flourishing just nicely...until you stole him and bronzed him.

POOR PERCY.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Percy is the only carrot ever taken from me and by Farmpony when I was not looking.
> 
> She stole him saying I was negligent but she swiped him when I was not looking.
> 
> ...


Spyder, 
You have no idea! She is absolutely the meanest mod there is. Why on the mod threads she has us all terrified. And she farts. OOPS ! I shouldn't have said that. Now she's gonna kill me!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Spyder,
> You have no idea! She is absolutely the meanest mod there is. Why on the mod threads she has us all terrified. And she farts. OOPS ! I shouldn't have said that. Now she's gonna kill me!



Doesn't surprise me at all....on ALL counts.

Bad bad MEAN OLD Farmpony.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Spyder,
> You have no idea! She is absolutely the meanest mod there is. Why on the mod threads she has us all terrified. And she farts. OOPS ! I shouldn't have said that. Now she's gonna kill me!


There are some things that should be left in the mod section... My beautiful roses are one of them....:twisted:

*belch*:twisted:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know, you're right. (tail between legs)


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I remember in high school we observed Lee-Jackson-King day here... but I think the rest of the US celebrates Martin Luther King jr day....
> 
> All I know is we have so many freedoms that our freedoms infringe apon our freedoms...
> 
> I have a Christmas tree at my house ...


Nice house, love "log cabin" houses. And who ever was saying about school high school can have lots of drama. But today there is more i am sure than the 70s with muscle cars and gas under a dollar. But today there is facebook and texting and all that stuff.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I know, you're right. (tail between legs)



I bet she is a holy terror in that mod section, even Iride keeps his distance I am guessing.:wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Nice house, love "log cabin" houses. And who ever was saying about school high school can have lots of drama. But today there is more I am sure than the 70s with muscle cars and gas under a dollar. But today there is facebook and texting and all that stuff.[/SCHOOL]
> 
> I tend to stay away from the drama (though there does seem to be a lot of it) but it doesn't seem like certain people know the words COMMON COURTESY or KINDNESS anymore! And with the majority of the people thinking they are all that and a bag of chips....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bearkiller said:


> Exactly what's wrong with Baptists? :evil:


Their intolerance for other religions, for one. The fact that the first thing they ask when you meet them is "what church do you go to?". The fact that the majority of Baptist we've met are hypocrites (as an example they spout religion and what is not allowed - but have several children out of wedlock and are proud of it). When my daughter worked for a restaurant, they would pester her about "converting" (we are Catholic) and when she explained that she was happy in her religion, they regularly stiffed her with a tip saying that she is a heretic - this happened regularly esp on Sundays after they come in from church.

That is a snapshot of my experience with Baptists after moving here (Anderson/Greenville, SC) 11 years ago


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Their intolerance for other religions, for one. The fact that the first thing they ask when you meet them is "what church do you go to?". The fact that the majority of Baptist we've met are hypocrites (as an example they spout religion and what is not allowed - but have several children out of wedlock and are proud of it). When my daughter worked for a restaurant, they would pester her about "converting" (we are Catholic) and when she explained that she was happy in her religion, they regularly stiffed her with a tip saying that she is a heretic - this happened regularly esp on Sundays after they come in from church.
> 
> That is a snapshot of my experience with Baptists after moving here (Anderson/Greenville, SC) 11 years ago


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You may want to examine your own religion, which has a long history of religious intolerance. Since its inception the Catholic church has been blatantly intolerant, and it was not until Pope John XXIII and his ecumenical council in the 60's that efforts were made to try to become more acceptant of Jews, Muslims, and other religions. 

I am not being critical of Catholics (Mrs. Face is Catholic), or any other religion. All religions are intolerant to one degree or another, but it is ironic that a Catholic, a member of one of the most intolerant religions in history, would accuse another church of being intolerant. You might want to browse through a history book some time...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, stereotype much? 
I'm Baptist, southern in fact....and I don't do any of those things.
There are hypocrites and idiots in every religion, every area of politics, every discipline of horse riding.....EVERYWHERE.....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I am explaining my personal experience with living in the south has been. Although my religion, as all do, have many faults, a question was asked and I answered with my 11 year experiences. If it is different in other parts of the "bible belt", that's fine - a question was asked and answered.

As for Catholics being intollerant - we are not talking history - we never lived in those days so to defend those times is ridiculous. I am talking about experiences. I grew up in New York, just outside the city, and most of my friends were members of other Christian sects, and Jews. All were always welcome to my home and religion was never a main topic of discussion.

This was not meant to be an attack on Baptist or a defense of other religions but an answer to the question based on my experiences.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm baptist and I've seen what Bill is talking about. Usually it's coming from "born again" types that were once Catholic and then through whatver bad things life threw their way, they found more trouble then faith. When the came back to religion it was in the baptist world and they are really, really passionate about sharing the word and they want every one to experience what they are experiencing.

It's a big turn-off for me. I don't think that one should throw religion in anothers face. It's ok to share the word and even to preach some but I don't like the in your face kind of stuff...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> It's a big turn-off for me. I don't think that one should throw religion in anothers face. It's ok to share the word and even to preach some but I don't like the in your face kind of stuff...



I am reasonably tolerant of the overly religious types but the only ones that make me go grrr are Jehovah's Witnesses.

I try to ignore them when they come to your door.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I am reasonably tolerant of the overly religious types but the only ones that make me go grrr are Jehovah's Witnesses.
> 
> I try to ignore them when they come to your door.



Try greeting them with a .22. My DH did and they've not come back. :lol: 

Full story short...DH was out back shooting muskrats in our pond when they came up the driveway. He came 'round the corner of the house and asked what they wanted. They said 'we're here to tell our neighbors blah blah blah" and DH said, "you're not my neighbor and we're not interested so I suggest you leave now.". They did.

We are quite tolerant of most everyone, I swear, until they come on to our private property without invitation. That we do not like so much...not really.

A few months later our real neighbor mentioned they showed up at his house. He told them he also wasn't interested and also suggested they not bother coming to our house. They told him "we've heard about them".


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

On a non-religious subject...people. PEOPLLLLEEE. I don't know if I'm impressing upon you my frustration, but I shall try.

*PEOPLLLLLEEEEE.*


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Really guys!? REALLY!!!!???? EVERYONE is entitled to their own opinion. Heres mine: i believe in god and i DONT believe in the bigbang. I highly doubt blackness did a mega fart and BAM earth was created. But yea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not very religious, so I just go to the any church I feel like going to for X-mas (I've been in Catholic, Methodist, Orthodox, and Baptist). I haven't noticed people being pushy or rude or even asking me how religious you are. May be depends on church/area of course, but that was my experience.  

I think the world is trying too hard to be "politically correct". And sometime it's a shame (and just doesn't right). BTW, we have no X-mas party at all in my office because of the construction... :-|


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> BTW, we have no X-mas party at all in my office because of the construction... :-|



Come on and admit it...you actually love construction...all those big muscular guys............:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Those construction guys could be an early Christmas present KV.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Come on and admit it...you actually love construction...all those big muscular guys............:shock::shock::shock:


Eeek Spyder, if that's the case I hope they are different than the norm here then....most I see around here have keg bellies, not 6 packs and do more standing around than working. Usually 1 works and 6 watch.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Eeek Spyder, if that's the case I hope they are different than the norm here then....most I see around here have keg bellies, not 6 packs and do more standing around than working. Usually 1 works and 6 watch.


That's the variety that worked on the office building at my prior job. :-( Now when the Firemen came by to do our yearly fire and safety inspection... :shock: I wasn't the slightest bit sad the year we failed and they had to come back for a re-check. :lol:

We're not having a Christmas party either... instead we all got our hours cut by 50%. :evil:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Come on and admit it...you actually love construction...all those big muscular guys............:shock::shock::shock:


Bahahahahaha... I'm lucky enough to sit in different office. All I can say when I visit the main office is it's *NOISY*! :shock: I wonder how people sit there all day long. Plus no bathrooms (because that's exactly what the construction is all about). :wink: So no toilet - no food! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jake and Dai said:


> Those construction guys could be an early Christmas present KV.


Hey, they don't look THAT attractive (plus like a head shorter than me :rofl: ). I guess I'll look for something better for X-mas (like saddle pad!).


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Delfina said:


> That's the variety that worked on the office building at my prior job. :-( Now when the Firemen came by to do our yearly fire and safety inspection... :shock: I wasn't the slightest bit sad the year we failed and they had to come back for a re-check. :lol:








Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Are you positive they are not from "Chip 'n Dale" show? :rofl:


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

It kinda makes me sad that we try and be so politically correct. In Canada, we try so hard to "accept" everyone, our Canadian customs are slowly disapearing...your moving to OUR country and should be able to ACCEPT our traditions and customs instead of squash them. 
If I were to move to India or Iraq and try to enforce my customs on their country I would be shot, isolated, or killed. We need to stand up for our country a little more imo, it's called Canada for a reason...not Canadaindiaasiaetc. If you don't like or can't accept our customs or traditions, get out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

blush said:


> your moving to OUR country and should be able to ACCEPT our traditions and customs instead of squash them.
> If I were to move to India or Iraq and try to enforce my customs on their country I would be shot, isolated, or killed. We need to stand up for our country a little more imo, it's called Canada for a reason...not Canadaindiaasiaetc. If you don't like or can't accept our customs or traditions, get out.


In India I highly doubt, Iraq - not positive, Iran - probably you would. But overall I agree. "When in Rome, do as the Romans do". If you chose to come and live in certain country you have to respect the customs (and language).


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^ actually my friend just spent the summer in India and found a "summer romance". However, if she were to kiss him or do anything else with him if they weren't married, she would be isolated from her family and would be hunted down and murdered by the guy's family if anybody found out. I guess their real strict on pre-marital affairs! I'm sure this isn't true of all of India, but the part my friend visited with her family that lives there are very strict and enforcing with their traditions on everybody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, that's not so much an Indian thing as much as it is a muslim thing, and Muslims only make up 13% of the population, which is mostly hindu.

I suspect their morals are higher than ours, but then whose aren't?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I suspect their morals are higher than ours, but then whose aren't?


Depends on how you deal with "violations" I guess. I was told by the older co-workers that in those "communistic" countries while back if you break the norms you'll be discussed in public and (possibly) kicked out from the Party (with all consequences of course). So that was strong enough punishment to keep people within the limits. Although the chance to be killed is even a stronger reminder I'd say...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I suspect their morals are higher than ours, but then whose aren't?


So I guess that Shakira Law is acceptable as being morally correct as it pertains to a modern society.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> So I guess that Shakira Law is acceptable as being morally correct as it pertains to a modern society.


I don't know - I've never heard of Shakira law. Where do they practice that?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Faceman said:


> I don't know - I've never heard of Shakira law. Where do they practice that?



Shakira attacks Arizona immigration law | Music | guardian.co.uk


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sometimes spelling error goes way way wrong!!! LOL

Sharia Law.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

lolololololololol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Sometimes spelling error goes way way wrong!!! LOL
> 
> Sharia Law.



Seems there are MANY laws out there. Even under a misspell...lol


----------

